# New Litter



## ~Wind~

So our Momma Buns finally has her litter. She had 13 Buns, but unfortunatly 2 were on the wire and didnt make it. Doe is an American and Buck is a Lop Eared Mutt. 

Momma Buns (please excuse her condition birthing is a messy job apparently)






Baby Buns


----------



## woodleighcreek

Aww! Their so cute!


----------



## Cabinchick

Congratulations! You will have some neat markings on those bunnies. Please post more pictures when they are all fluffy


----------



## hoodat

Congratulations. It's always sad to lose some on the wire but it may be a blessing in disguise. Very few does can make enough milk to support 13 kits.


----------



## ~Wind~

Day 3 in Buns land!

Getting some fuzz


----------



## woodleighcreek

They are so cute. I love the little spotted ones.


----------



## ~Wind~

Day 4 Buns






The biggest & the smallest...


----------



## dipence71

Super cutie pies!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ~Wind~

So Day 5 and everyone is great. More fuzz coming in. The white is really starting to show the contrast on the broken black ones. They are like a bowl of popcorn poping around and getting hard to get a clear picture of them all at the same time lol

Day 5


----------



## BarredBuff

I cant wait to rebreed mine this August for my FIRST fall harvest.............Im anxious. Nice pics by the way!


----------



## ~Wind~

Day 6


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

SO adorable


----------



## ~Wind~

So they have been here for a week now. They are all doing amaizing, Momma Buns is doing a great job and seems quite proud of herself. When I go to check the nest she runs over and watches me take everyone out as if she is counting and watches me put everyone back. Their fuz is turning into fur and its seems they get more grown looking by the hour. Eye's and Ears are still closed but thats to be expected. Anyways heres a pic...

Day 7


----------



## flemish lops

Congratulations! You have some great colored bunnies in there


----------



## elevan

Wow! They really change a lot in a week don't they?!


----------



## ~Wind~

They sure do change alot and fast.

One bun's ears started to flop over today, its so cute





And them all...

Day 8


----------



## ~Wind~

Day 9






And some cutie heads...


----------



## ~Wind~

Day 10


----------



## oneacrefarm

Aw, they are just beautiful! Makes me want colored rabbits...I have Calis.

Shannon


----------



## woodleighcreek

It really is amazing to watch them grow every day!


----------



## hoodat

I've got one more litter coming up around the 15th of this month and then I think I'll rest the does till the Summer heat is over.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

SO DARN CUTE!!!!


----------



## ~Wind~

I have two more litters due the 20th then we are done til it cools off too.


----------



## ~Wind~

So their ears are open and moving all around listening to the new sounds. I sneezed and they all squeeked and jumped, it was so cute. Their eyes are not open as of yet but should be anytime now.

Day 11


----------



## ~Wind~

So now that eyes and ears are opening and sights and sounds can be sensed, any loud noise makes for a popcorn show lol.

Day 12


----------



## nogoatsyet

I am really loving watching this progression, I've never had bunny babies and it's fascinating to watch them grow!  Especially with them being in the tub so we can tell the size difference, and your descriptions of their behavior.


----------



## flemish lops

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> I am really loving watching this progression.


I agrea with nogoatsyet. Thanks for sharing all the pictures. Are they starting to nibble on food yet?


----------



## ~Wind~

So the nest box is out. They all climb out the minute I put them back in and now they are hopping around the cage harrasing Momma Buns. Kinda cute, but they are growing so fast, its almost sad. But they are so stinkin cute, they are checking everything out, tasting the hay and grass, jumping after each other, one of them was scratching its neck then rolled over off balance. Funny funny! Anyways...

Day 13


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Wow, they're definitely growing fast!  I just want to snuggle one!


----------



## ~Wind~

So they are two weeks old today.

Group Shot
Day 14






Individual shots


----------



## ~Wind~

Day 15


----------



## ~Wind~

Everyone is getting really active. Sampling food and hay and running after each other.

Day 16


----------



## ridinglizzard

Wow, They're getting huge!!


----------



## ~Wind~

So sad news one of the grey and whites has an eye infection and will probably lose vision in that eye. Its the smallest of the litter, its eye keeps crusting over and when i wash it and open up the eye there is a considerable amount of puss that comes out. We are cleaning it 3 times a day and using polysporin drops as per the vets direction. But aside from that it is doing great and maybe will heal up with out vision loss although the vet was not to optimistic on that.

Day 17


----------



## ~Wind~

So I didnt get a Day 18 photo... bad me, but I was really busy. My parents came out and we had alot of work to do, weeding the garden, fixing the roof, building a new chicken coop, plus a million other things. Including getting a call about some baby wild ducks whose mom was killed, so we had to go round them up. And before I knew it, it's dark and I didnt get a photo... I guess I'll have to get a really good one tomorrow!


----------



## M.R. Lops

Awww...they're so cute!!  I love baby bunnies!  I raise Hollands and will be breeding my Mini Rex doe this fall.  I have a litter of Hollands due August.  I love watching baby buns grow up!


----------



## ~Wind~

So thing have been crazy around here and I missed 3 days of pictures. We lost two buns on the weekend, the one with the eye infection and a black and white one. Not exactly sure why, but it got cold one night and I'm guessing that either they got squished to the bottom of a pile or were in their own corner and not warm enough. I will never know I guess but it was a sad discovery. We took in 7 baby mallards(only 2 have made it) whose mom got hit by a car and were building a chicken coop so thats my poor excuse as to why there havent been any pictures the last few days. But now were back on tract. So...

Day 21


----------



## ~Wind~

Since the Buns are 3 weeks I thought I'd share some individual shots. Unfortunatly they dont sit still long so some of them are a little blurry.


----------



## woodleighcreek

I love the little broken ones!


----------



## Tracey

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Love the little grey one


----------



## nogoatsyet

I think three week old bunnies are my favorite age in terms of cuteness level   I'm sorry you lost a couple though


----------



## flemish lops

They just keep getting cuter!!  Too bad you had to lose two of them  .


----------



## BriteChicken

They are sooo CUTE! Good Luck!


----------



## ~Wind~

5 Week Pictures


----------



## M.R. Lops

Aww...they're getting so much bigger and so cute!!  I love the broken colored ones!  Sorry about the 2 that you lost   It happens though.


----------



## Ms. Research

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Aww...they're getting so much bigger and so cute!!  I love the broken colored ones!  Sorry about the 2 that you lost   It happens though.


I LOVE looking at bunny pictures.  What a rush to watch them grow!  The Solid Blues? are really nice looking.  Are their eyes ermine?  Not just coat color to learn about.  

Very impressive buns!  I've enjoyed the thread watching them GROW!


----------



## flemish lops

Aww, they are growing so fast. The black one looks really cute with that one white paw.


----------



## woodleighcreek

Awwww! I'm going to have to do this with my next litter, because it is so neet to look back and see how much they have grown!


----------



## Ms. Research

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Awwww! I'm going to have to do this with my next litter, because it is so neet to look back and see how much they have grown!


I really think it's a great idea to keep pictures and a diary of all your litters.  If you plan to sell at a show, I read that in another thread, I would think it would be a good idea to see the development of your pedigree to future buyers.    You can make a binder to show the growth, the background of the mother and father, etc.  Also have a chart of what they were raise on food wise, and tips.  I doubt very much the people you will sell at the show will need tips, but it's always nice to do IMHO.    It's very business oriented and also helpful to those who want a purebred.  

IMHO, I don't think it's bad selling to the public who really doesn't have knowledge.  Some, like myself, will learn and others will look at it as a chore.  But if you know someone who can see through the persona, or develop it yourself, you can see who's interested and who's just there because the kid wants a toy.  My Better Half's very good at "knowing" people.  I've got a great gauge there.  

You need to do what's right for you and your bunny business.  Whether, showing, pets or meat.  It's your reputation on the line.  Already been told this by my breeder.  Always be honest and really LISTEN and WATCH.  You'll see the signs.


Edit to say:  And those binders would be a great idea for the public too.  Giving them a little background to help them on their way to an Excellent experience.


----------



## woodleighcreek

that is some great advise. I have a huge pedigree binder I'm working on making a scrapbook now of my rabbitry's progress. It's amazing to see how far I have gotten, considering last year I knew almost nothings! I do sell to the public, but it is so much easier on me to sell to people who really know what they are looking for.


----------



## M.R. Lops

I have a litter notebook that I use to keep track of all my litters.  I record the breeding date, the date their born, when they start eating on their own, day I remove the nestbox, weaning, and who they are sold to.  Its very helpful and keeps me organized.  I also love taking lots of pics.  A binder is a good idea, especially to keep pics. in.


----------

